# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > ExtJS > سوال: جایگزین ext-js

## behesht.royaha

با سلام بر همه دوستان و اساتید

خواستم بپرسم با توجه به نقایص موجود در ext-js ازجمله غیر رایگان بودن آن و حجم بالا و  کارکد سخت آن جایگزینی مناسب با همین قابلیت ها وجود داره مخصوصا کامپوننت دکستاپش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## persianshadow

البته ExtJS این همه مشکل نداره ! ولی در کل Dojo بسیار شبیه به ExtJS هست ولی از لحاظ کامپوننت ها قدری ضعیف تر .

----------


## mydonya

سلام
میتونید از AngularJS استفاده کنید. این کتابانه توسط گوگل توسعه داده شده و فوق العاده سبک و با مکانات بینظیره. 
وقت ندارم بیشتر توضیح بدم. یه سر به این دو سای بزن. البته اولیش توسط خود انگولار برای ایران بسته شده. ضمنا به دلیل هماهنگی خوبش با بوت استرپ همه چیز مهیای توسعه یه برنامه وب فوق العاده است !!!!
angularjs.org
http://angular-ui.github.io/

----------

